# 5 Speed problems



## Sidewayseght (May 4, 2006)

I own a 1991 Maxima I am having problems finding a a 5 speed Trans I can find the automatics all over the place at a fraction of the cost. How hard is it to convert the 5 speed to the auto.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

www.car-part.com doesn't have anything? There should be tons...


----------

